# Kari from San Francisco, Ca



## kariii (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello guys! I finally took a look yesterday on my "public profile" and it hit me that I've seriously been lurking for almost TWO years so I figured it was about time I introduce myself. I am little by little pushing myself into freelancing and everyday strive to learn about new techniques and become a better make up artist. My dream is to one day apply to work for MAC. Maybe in 1 yr or so! 



Nice to meet you all!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 8, 2008)

Helloooooooo


----------



## SuSana (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## TDoll (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey! Welcome!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Luck! Welcome from Walnut Creek!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey there - welcome!


----------



## wikdwich (Sep 9, 2008)

San francisco yay! Ive been planning on making a trip to the pro store there, have you been and can you reccomend anyone? Last time I was there they were'nt very nice...


----------



## n_c (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey! Welcome from SJ


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome! I love the Bay area and was actually born and raised there but left when I was about 4--hubby & I went to visit this summer and I didn't want to go back home, lol.

Btw, I share your sentiments for wanting to work for MAC even though I've been freelancing forever...it's still so intimidating to me! Oh, and the Pro store off of Union Street I fell completely in love with. I even featured the store in one of my YT vids because it was so different from any other MAC I've ever visited


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 11, 2008)

*~*Welcome to Specktra!!!*~*


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## kariii (Sep 13, 2008)

HI guys! I unfortunately have not visited the Pro store yet; I will eventually when I receive my pro card and make a big haul over there *crosses fingers I get accepted*. I was raised in Santa Cruz and just moved to the city 3months ago.. It has been a learning experience thus far! just hope to further my career as a MUA and one day work as a MAC MAU. Nice to meet all of y'all!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

